#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Special needs schools that caters for ADHD.

## up2you1

I am looking for a  special needs school in Thailand, that specifically looks after and  cares for children with the condition of ADHD.
 Thankfully my son, eight years old, is actually not that bad. However the experience we  have had to date, are that the regular schools are not trained or  experienced to deal with such children.
 I would be most grateful for any advise or recommendation please, of any schools that even might cater for this disability.

----------


## nidhogg

You could start here:

https://internationalschoolsbangkokt...-thailand.html

----------


## Pragmatic

> Thankfully my son, eight years old, is actually not that bad.


 May I ask the symptoms of your boy and why you think it is ADHD? Reason I ask is that my son likes to bounce up and down on his tiptoes for ages when he's in the house. He also flaps his hands. I looked up various website and came to the conclusion he's autistic. I took him to the nearest child physiatrist and she told the wife he has a 'TIC'. Which can't possibly be correct. He also came last in his forms exams. So I too am looking for help. My missus doesn't seem too concerned and just says 'he'll grow out of it.'   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marcusb

Hopefully you are in a centre big enough to have options. 
 Currently working at a school with 250 grade 1-6 students. 30% are "slow learners" and integrated with the others.  I have no special training in that respect and I doubt my Thai co-workers do.  Sorry,  no info for you but I think you are making a wise choice.

----------


## up2you1

Watch this video that has just gone up on the BBC:

https://www.bbc.com/ideas/videos/the...-adhd/p06rw723

----------


## up2you1

"The learning support teacher may meet one-on-one with a student one to three times a week (about 20 minutes each time) to work on specific learning needs." 
This is in my opinion totally inadequate for suffers of ADHD.

----------


## cyrille

No sure what context you are referring to, but in Britain resources are stretched to breaking point. Sadly this can often be the kind of area that suffers first and worst.

----------


## Maanaam

My wife has worked in two different government schools, the current one rural and poor. Both schools had a special needs teacher and class. It's apparently standard government issue.



> He also came last in his forms exams.


I wouldn't worry too much about that. It sounds possibly Aspergers, which as you will know has degrees of severity. His behaviour may be affecting his learning, and his grades are not necessarily an indication of his capability. Once you both have learnt to deal with the condistion, his learning will enjoy a spike.
My best mate's son was diagnosed with Aspergers. Walking on tippy toes and hand flapping. It took a lot of effort by my mate and his wife, but with lots of love and dedication they both managed to teach the boy to act "normally" and he eventually graduated high school, left home to do his OE by himself, and has now returned home and has a job. Parties too hard though  :Smile:  but what can you expect from a 20 year old who loves music. He's a cool guy, but every now and then, maybe when stressed, he will revert to the toe walking. Oh, and he's a keen surfer and excellent swimmer. If I recall, I think learning swimming and then going to the pool often and regularly was part of his therapy.

----------


## up2you1

Thank you.
Great to hear and watch something positive in all of this.





> Watch this video that has just gone up on the BBC:
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/ideas/videos/the...-adhd/p06rw723

----------

